
The Most Interesting Atom Packages I've Found So Far - ben336
http://benmccormick.org/2016/01/11/the-most-interesting-atom-packages-ive-found-so-far/
======
qubyte
git-time-machine is a very interesting find. Thanks!

~~~
ben336
Yep. It's still young and I've seen some (quickly fixed) bugs, but it's one of
the coolest editor extensions I've ever seen.

